# Black Phantom Tetra Question (Male:Female Ratio)



## byronthree (Aug 29, 2013)

What is a good ratio of male to females for Black Phantom Tetra's?

Also, I currently have 4 Black Phantoms stocked in a 10 gallon quarantine tank, I plan to add another today (hence the question) but wanted to add some Cory Cats to my display tank later as well. Would adding two Cory Cats to my quarantine tank be too much for it's size?

(The reason I have four Black Phantoms is because they were supposed to join my lonely Black Phantom in my display tank but he died of what was possible Ich combined with something else in my display tank this week, so I want to have the 5 Phantoms.)

(By the way, before there is concern for my display tank, I treated the entire tank and no other fish have shown symptoms, all appear healthy! ;-) )


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

I've honestly never concerned myself with sex ratios with tetras. I just get a bunch and they are what they are.

I would not add any more fish to the quarantine tank until the ones that are currently in it are out. After that, you most certainly can add some corys. If you had 4 tetras in it, you could easily do 4 corys.


----------

